# Countdown



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Less than 7hrs away till we take that first step into the field! Its a good thing I'm working midnights because I would not sleep anyway! lol. Off at 0700 and heading to the field to watch the birds start flying!

Good luck everyone and be safe!!!!


----------

